# Fingerprints in Australia



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm starting my police check application to Singapore while being physically in Adelaide, Australia.

And one of the requirements is giving the Singapore Police Force my fingerprints. *Does anyone know where I can get my fingerprint impressions done in Australia* 

p.s. I've read older posts (circa 2010-2012) from other forums which mentioned having to make an appointment at an Aussie police station with waiting time ~3 months on average  and no word on costs involved 

p.p.s. I haven't called up any Adelaide police stations at this point. It is, after all, 1 am


----------



## claire.qiuling (Nov 13, 2012)

You should go to the Forensic Science SA building (Fingerprint Bureau) at 21 Divett Place in the Adelaide CBD to get your fingerprints done.


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

missjaay said:


> Hello everyone, I'm starting my police check application to Singapore while being physically in Adelaide, Australia.
> 
> And one of the requirements is giving the Singapore Police Force my fingerprints. *Does anyone know where I can get my fingerprint impressions done in Australia*
> 
> ...


Yes it is the same for my son's partner who is from Canada and needs fingerprints done. I called our WA police yesterday and I was told the AFP do them. I called them up and she has an appointment for next week.


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry should also have said cost is $26


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

they do appointments now? before you just have to call the closest station to find out if they are free to do fingerprints and drive down. You do have to use the local one though.

You have to provide the envelope (express) as they won't release the fingerprints to you. They will ship it or at least seal it and sticker or stamp it so that you won't open if they do decide to give it to you.


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

caroleaw said:


> Sorry should also have said cost is $26


Hi caroleaw, could you tell me more about this $26 fee to get fingerprints done by AFP??

I just called up Fingerprint Bureau (Adelaide, South Australia; ph 81725380) and they said it would be $115 for me to get my fingerprinting done..

 $11.50 per fingerprint?!?! Far out, for $10 more, I could apply for Bridging Visa B (costs $125), go Singapore for a visit AND get my police check done in person 

So please, caroleaw, tell me how you got the $26 deal!!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

missjaay said:


> Hello everyone, I'm starting my police check application to Singapore while being physically in Adelaide, Australia.
> 
> And one of the requirements is giving the Singapore Police Force my fingerprints. Does anyone know where I can get my fingerprint impressions done in Australia
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd just visit the local police station and just grovel for them to do it. They should oblige. If it costs anything, it shouldn't be much. If that fails, try head office on Flinders St. The people on the front desk there are pretty helpful.


----------



## caroleaw (Jul 3, 2012)

missjaay said:


> Hi caroleaw, could you tell me more about this $26 fee to get fingerprints done by AFP??
> 
> I just called up Fingerprint Bureau (Adelaide, South Australia; ph 81725380) and they said it would be $115 for me to get my fingerprinting done..
> 
> ...


Our local WA police told me to call the AFP in Perth as they could do fingerprints. I called the AFP who said an appointment was needed. After making the appointment I asked what the cost was and they advised $26. Had to wait a week for the earliest appointment which is Wednesday of this week.


----------

